

Super Angels: Will These Guys Kill the Next Google? - grellas
http://www.forbes.com/2010/09/07/super-angel-investors-entrepreneurs-finance-wharton-sustainable-tech-10.html?boxes=Homepagelighttop

======
pg
Rather an embarrassing headline. One of the most distinctive things about
Google, at the time, was how much it raised from angels. Among them was Ron
Conway, the original super-angel.

If the original super-angel didn't kill the original Google, the default
assumption should presumably be that the new ones won't kill the new Googles.

